# Coleman Powermate Vertex 7500 Need Start Solenoid ?



## Kato (Aug 9, 2020)

Looking for a starter solenoid # 0056115 for a Coleman Powermate Vertex 7500 generator. It's discontinued and they don't seem to have a replacement, not sure why. Can I use one from a different machine or just try and match it up with one that looks the similar?

Have another question, in the manual it states that the 50A socket is for 240 loads or high amp 120 loads and there's a wiring diagram for wiring up the plug for 240. Does this gen supply 240 volts? During a recent outage we could not use our 240 V Central ACs or even our Mini Split, could this generator have powered them?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

7500 is a bit low for big ac units
but if you do a soft start it would have a chance!
click here for the generator connection page with the soft start unit

snap a picture of the starter sol.
how about one like this?
craftsman start sol


----------



## Kato (Aug 9, 2020)

iowagold said:


> 7500 is a bit low for big ac units
> but if you do a soft start it would have a chance!
> click here for the generator connection page with the soft start unit
> 
> ...


It's all the way underneath the plate that holds the engine, it's a vertical gen. Hard to get a photo of, if/when I get it out I'll take a photo, for right now it works when I tap the mounting bolts with a hammer...LOL. This is it on a site:





Starter Solenoid [0056115] for Power Tools | eReplacement Parts


Buy a Starter Solenoid [0056115] for your Power Tool - We have the parts and diagrams to make your repairs easy.




www.ereplacementparts.com





Great POUST site, thanks. I have larger watt generators but that was the only one that had the 240 plug and said that it was actually for 240 loads, still not sure. Would have paid that cost of the soft starter the other day for sure. I have to figure out the wattage also...


----------



## phil (Nov 22, 2020)

Kato said:


> Looking for a starter solenoid # 0056115 for a Coleman Powermate Vertex 7500 generator. It's discontinued and they don't seem to have a replacement, not sure why. Can I use one from a different machine or just try and match it up with one that looks the similar?
> 
> Have another question, in the manual it states that the 50A socket is for 240 loads or high amp 120 loads and there's a wiring diagram for wiring up the plug for 240. Does this gen supply 240 volts? During a recent outage we could not use our 240 V Central ACs or even our Mini Split, could this generator have powered them?


Believe the new part no. is 691656. You can order it from the Briggs & Stratton website. Cost around $25.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Kato said:


> It's all the way underneath the plate that holds the engine, it's a vertical gen. Hard to get a photo of, if/when I get it out I'll take a photo, for right now it works when I tap the mounting bolts with a hammer...LOL. This is it on a site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ty
yea the soft start units work well!
lol on the hard to get to parts...
been there for sure!
last unit i worked on just to get to the harness issue i had to shuck it out of the metal case..
not bad if you have gloves and it is in the shop with over head electric crane.
that one person thing... 

did you see there is now a 60 amp 125 / 250 plug socket now like looks like a range cord?

hard to find BIG power plugs and sockets on the cheap...
they make the industrial units for 100 amps and up..
but they run 500.00 and up just for a plug!
we use those on the mining equipment.
and they are rated for wet locations.

if you can keep lightning out of then they last a super long time!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Can you jumper across the contacts on the solenoid or jump a hard 12V to the starter directly to verify it's the solenoid and not the starter? That will also prove the battery. Obvious, but check all associated wiring for bad connections or oxidation. JMHO.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

fat battery cables are nice as well for cold weather starts.
and use grease on the connections...
that helps keep the oxide down.


----------

